# Problem bei Videobearbeitung



## Arosk (8. September 2011)

Ich versuch jetzt schon länger Videos aufzunehmen und zu bearbeiten (Hauptsächlich Gameplays Videos und Playthroughs), nur hab ich ein Problem das sich nach dem Recodieren des Videos (AVI in MP4 oder eigentlich egal in was) die Tonspur verschiebt.

Ich hab ein Beispielvideo auf Youtube hochgeladen, dabei hab ich vergessen das ich grad am Updates installieren war, deswegen gabs einige Lagspikes... Diese haben aber nichts mit der Verschiebung der Tonspur zu tun, da die unbearbeitete AVI (3,6 GB in diesem Fall) keine Probleme aufweist. Da ich aber nur begrenztes Internet hab, muss ich die Videos komprimieren da sie ansonsten 2 Wochen zum hochladen dauern würden. In diesem Fall beträgt die Komprimierungsrate 540% (~68 M





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akCikS_czX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Folgendes hab ich auch schon probiert:

Ich hab über Google ein Programm namens Xmedia Recode gefunden, mit dem man anscheinend so gut wie alles recodieren und, was besonders wichtig ist, die Tonspur synchronisieren. Leider erkennt das Programm irgendwie AVIs nicht richtig, da ich dort nur die Audiospur einlesen kann.

Denke mal das Problem passt hier eher rein als in die Designerlounge.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2011)

Da wird einfach das Programm Mist bauen mit dem Du das Video codierst. 
Ich hatte solche Verschiebungen noch nie, weder beim codieren eines Videos über die Schnittsoftware, noch beim nachträglichen konvertieren.

Eventuell wären Informationen noch interessant welche Programme hier involviert sind und wie Du vorgehst.


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2011)

Hmm, ich könnte mir denken, dass es eine Dikrepanz zwischen dem "Rohmaterial" und den Rendereinstellungen beim komprimieren gibt. Ich weiss nicht mit welchen Prog du aufzeichnest. Aber es könnte sein, dass das Ausgangsmaterial eine Schwankung in den "Bildern/Sek" hat. Wenn man nun beim Rendern (komprimieren) eine Einstellung mit zB 30 B/s erzwingt könnte es sein, dass der Ton asynchron wird, da es mehr Bilder gibt was in der Summe zu einigen ms Verzögerung beim Ton (der ja gleichlang bleibt) führen könnte. Bei Dir kommt der Ton füher als das passende Bild dazu, auch tritt der Effekt erst nach einiger Zeit ein. Ich würde mal mumaßen:
- Anfangs läuft beides synchron, draußen scheint mir auch die Bildrate konstant höher zu sein als in der höhle, wo es etwas ruckelt
- wenn die Aufnahme zB in der Höhle mit 20fps gemacht wurde und nun auch 25 oder 30fps gestreckt wird...kommt es zur Verzögerung

Gegenmaßnahme wäre die Aufzeichnung mit einer höheren Bildrate - zB 40fps oder 60 zu machen (wenn dein PC das einigermassen konstant bringt . ..wenn er auf 15 Bilder abrutscht macht das keinen Sinn). Und dann beim rendern eine niedrigere Rate zB 25/30fps einstellen.

Ich selber hatte das eigentlich auch noch nie, aber so wär mein Erklärungsversuch.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2011)

Also zum codieren hab ich verschiedene Programme benutzt, alle mit selbem Ergebnis. Das hier ist mit dem Xfire Recoder codiert.

Hab auch Sony Vegas und Windows Movie Maker probiert, selbiges ist rausgekommen. Leider finde ich in den genannten Programme keine Möglichkeit die Video und Audiospur zu synchronisieren... das einzige Programm das dies macht wäre Xmedia Recode, aber des erkennt die AVI irgendwie nicht richtig.

Aber sehr wahrscheinlich liegts daran das die FPS des Spiel unter die Aufnahme FPS sinken... müßte ich mach probieren indem ich die Grafikeinstellungen runterstelle... Wenn ich nicht aufnehme hab ich keine Probleme aktuelle Spiele mit meinem 2 Jahre altem PC auf Ultra zu spielen, aber PCs werden nicht schneller.

Hier z. B. geht alles noch fine: http://de.xfire.com/video/4cbca1/

Schlechtes Beispiel, 8 Sec Video, ist aber Ausschnitt aus ner Aufnahme von gut 2 Stunden.

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt die Möglichkeit in Schnittprogrammen die Audio und Tonspur zu syncen, das einzige was ich gefunden hab ist Xmedia Recode und das funkt. nicht <.<


----------



## xdave78 (8. September 2011)

Ja, wie Du in deinem selbst verlinkten Video ja sehen kansnt ist die FPS über 30. Filme rendert man normal mit 25fps ..wenn deine ingame fps darunter ist kann es daran liegen.


----------



## Anvy (8. September 2011)

Damals konnte man mit dem Windows Movie Maker soetwas indirekt. Einfach Video einmal als Video und einmal als Sound. So konnte man in etwa die Tonspur wieder richtig machen. Weiß nicht, ob das mit der neusten Version noch geht, aber denke das sollte zum mindestens eine Lösung sein. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (9. September 2011)

Naja man müsste dann aber zuerst mal die Tonspur separieren. Was mit Vegas 9 ein Leichtes ist. Dann müsste man das Video zuerst mal ohne Ton rendern, damit man eine einheitliche Bildrate hat. Anschliessend den Ton wieder reintun und nun schauen, wo es asynchro nird und dort die Tonspur kappen und verschieben. Aber das ist praktisch nur Bekämpfung der Symptome..und Flickschusterei. Die Ursache liegt offenbar woanders.


----------

